# ALL Lives Matter #199



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thought and discussion is what makes humans unique. Without it there are only servants obeying a master. Before too long the thought police could be telling you what you say and think. Do believe us? Listen and find out how that is already here.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-07-07T22_30_26-07_00


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Not making fun. But I have no one else at this moment I can really say this too. I have to put my dog down. He is a 2 and half year old rottweiler. He it someone, id rather not say who. It was a friendly. It hurts. From her derpy smile to his obnoxiousess he was ours (my families). He could be a pain in the rear but I knew if some ever came into our home he would have our back. Now I feel like a traitor. this really hurts


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Krackentoa said:


> Not making fun. But I have no one else at this moment I can really say this too. I have to put my dog down. He is a 2 and half year old rottweiler. He it someone, id rather not say who. It was a friendly. It hurts. From her derpy smile to his obnoxiousess he was ours (my families). He could be a pain in the rear but I knew if some ever came into our home he would have our back. Now I feel like a traitor. this really hurts


Sorry to hear that. I had to put my dog down a few years ago. One of the toughest things I've ever done. I wish you luck.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > Not making fun. But I have no one else at this moment I can really say this too. I have to put my dog down. He is a 2 and half year old rottweiler. He it someone, id rather not say who. It was a friendly. It hurts. From her derpy smile to his obnoxiousess he was ours (my families). He could be a pain in the rear but I knew if some ever came into our home he would have our back. Now I feel like a traitor. this really hurts
> ...


Ty. We had to put our other dog down due to cancer before we got this one. They lived 12 but everytime its like it takes a piece of my soul. like a piece of me dies. It was my wife's dog as far as who he imprinted on and she has locked herself away for the night. It's all around a sh!t show.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Krackentoa said:


> Ty. We had to put our other dog down due to cancer before we got this one. They lived 12 but everytime its like it takes a piece of my soul. like a piece of me dies. It was my wife's dog as far as who he imprinted on and she has locked herself away for the night. It's all around a sh!t show.


Sorry about your dog. Also about your wife.Oh man... Putting a best friend down is never easy, I know. I've cried over losing my dogs more than I've cried over losing people. I know that's terrible to say, but it's true.

I've got a little guy right now that looks like he doesn't have too much time left. Cancer. I'll keep him until he's not comfortable anymore and then I'll put him down. Then we'll get another to fill his place. It's the way it goes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be getting windshield time today so I will give you knuckleheads a listen later.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Annie said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > Ty. We had to put our other dog down due to cancer before we got this one. They lived 12 but everytime its like it takes a piece of my soul. like a piece of me dies. It was my wife's dog as far as who he imprinted on and she has locked herself away for the night. It's all around a sh!t show.
> ...


Thanks annie. I'm sorry about your buddy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Krackentoa said:


> Thanks annie. I'm sorry about your buddy.


Sure.

However bad things get in our personal life or in a larger world around us, none of it can rob us of the grace God has for us just by doing the simple duties He's given us each day--however small they may seem. Nothing is small in God's eyes when we do it to please Him. I don't know why I'm telling you this...I guess it's just a thought I had that's gonna help _me_ get through _my_ day. I hope I don't sound too preachy. :tango_face_wink: Have a good day.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Krackentoa said:


> Ty. We had to put our other dog down due to cancer before we got this one. They lived 12 but everytime its like it takes a piece of my soul. like a piece of me dies. It was my wife's dog as far as who he imprinted on and she has locked herself away for the night. It's all around a sh!t show.


Sorry for your loss. We are big dog lovers and now have 9 dogs (rescues & captures) living in the house with us and thru the years, have obviously had to deal with this many times. I'd hate to think of how many of my best friends we had to put down when their time was up. Also had to put one down for aggression. We keep this saying up on our refrigerator & it is so true.

*It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.*

-Unknown Author


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait....


What was this thread about? :Confuse:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Wait....
> 
> What was this thread about? :Confuse:


Good question! This started making me doubt what was discussed in the podcast! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Good question! This started making me doubt what was discussed in the podcast! :tango_face_smile:


I thought it was quite rude that the show thread went off so quick about a dead dog but what do I know....

Love the "retard" reference in the show! One of my favorite old school not politically correct terms.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I thought it was quite rude that the show thread went off so quick about a dead dog but what do I know....
> 
> Love the "retard" reference in the show! One of my favorite old school not politically correct terms.


Thanks. I'm not good with the PC climate of today. Doesn't fit me well. 
I balked like a Missouri mule when the C-130 unit said I couldn't call the cockpit a cockpit. I had to call it a flight deck. You can guess how I responded to that!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Wait....
> 
> What was this thread about? :Confuse:


Sounds like black labs matter


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way. Sas forgot to mention that there won’t be a show next week. Seems vacation is more important. How sad.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> By the way. Sas forgot to mention that there won't be a show next week. Seems vacation is more important. How sad.


Remember he's got a ball and chain now. No more free spirit Beast!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like black labs matter


They DO!!! Goldens, Sheps, Hounds, Beagles, Collies, Mutts.........! Don't leave out cats, they matter too!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thanks. I'm not good with the PC climate of today. Doesn't fit me well.
> I balked like a Missouri mule when the C-130 unit said I couldn't call the cockpit a cockpit. I had to call it a flight deck. You can guess how I responded to that!


Should have told them when you can find the cockpit, I'll work on it! The C-130 has a backdoor for people like that, for dumping refuse. Seems that C-130 hasn't been flushed in a while.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Remember he's got a ball and chain now. No more free spirit Beast!





Denton said:


> By the way. Sas forgot to mention that there won't be a show next week. Seems vacation is more important. How sad.


Go chill at the beach for a week drinking beer and looking at Hot Nursey in a bikini or do a show with Denton.

Not a tough choice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Go chill at the beach for a week drinking beer and looking at Hot Nursey in a bikini or do a show with Denton.
> 
> Not a tough choice.


Don't forget your mask, and Newsom for hell, bumper sticker.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It appears YouBoob is burying #199. 

Even if you prefer not to listen to us, turn off the sound and let it play. 

We were aiming for a banning and not a burying.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> It appears YouBoob is burying #199.
> 
> Even if you prefer not to listen to us, turn off the sound and let it play.
> 
> We were aiming for a banning and not a burying.


Playing now...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just did a search for you guys there, nothing came up. Denton & Sasquatch Show #199. Was I supposed to look up under something else?

My bad, Denton AND Sasquatch Show #199


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Playing now


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Think I'll just keep on re-playing it, it that will help.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Think I'll just keep on re-playing it, it that will help.


Still showing 1 view. Yup. YouBoob is messin' with Sasquatch.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Still showing 1 view. Yup. YouBoob is messin' with Sasquatch.


The "woke" folks at YouBoob can't be having two white supremacists speaking the truth so they will suppress that info any way they know how.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I listened in the truck the other day on You Tube. I have you guys on my play list so I find you right away. What's wrong with me?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Showing one view, musta re-played it at least 6 times. That is racist, I want my views to count, now I have to go out and riot, burn and loot stores etc. All viewings matter!


----------

